# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  تصويت علي حجرة سفرة بيت العز

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اليوم التصويت علي حجرة سفرة بيت العز من اليوم و حتي السبت إن شاء الله 

*الحجرة الأولي*



*الحجرة الثانية*



*الحجرة الثالثة*



*الحجرة الرابعة*



*الحجرة الخامسة*



*الحجرة السادسة*



يلا يا جماعة منتظراكم في التصويت علشان نختار سفرة بيت العز 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

*"DONE"*

----------


## أم أحمد

تم التصويت

----------


## amr emam

تم التصويت 

عمرو امام

----------


## رانيا عمر

حصل 
تحياتي لكي بوكي

----------


## بوناسيرا

بصراحه كلهم أـحلى من بعض 

بس انا اللى عجبتنى اوى فيهم هى ....

اللى انا صوت لها

شكرا بوكى

----------


## bedo_ic

تم التصويت وشكرا

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*تم بحمدالله 
وفى انتظار الباقى*

----------


## حنـــــان

تم التصويت
شكرا يا بوكي

----------


## قلب مصر

تم التصويت 
الف شكر يا يوكى

----------


## saladino

تمام يافندم

----------


## boukybouky

*السلام عليكمو رحمة الله و بركاته

كل الشكر لكل من شارك هنا في التصويت معنا علي حجرة سفرة بيت العز

و في إنتظاركم للمشاركة في إختيار حجرة النوم الرئيسية لبيت العز يا بيتنا علي هذا الرابط

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...t=49157&page=5

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------

